# Scared to go to therapy



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't really have an excuse not to go to therapy though since I have insurance for it and I have my own car to drive to one. I used to think that maybe I can somehow get over it on my own but now I am not so sure. It bothers me a little bit to think about telling my whole life story to someone and I don't know if I can do it. I was just wondering what other people have experienced through therapy.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I totally understand how you feel. I'm just at the beginning stages of getting therapy and it can be scary. Talking about your anxiety with someone you just met is weird, especially if you haven't talked to someone in person about it before.

This week I had to explain my social anxiety to two different doctors and tell them exactly how I feel in certain situations. It wasn't easy and I was a nervous wreck but afterwards I felt a lot better. The good thing is doctors are used to seeing patients with all sorts of problems so they usually understand how nervous people are. I think what helped me feel more at ease was my doctor saying how common SA is. I figured she must see a lot of people with SA so I can't be the most awkward person she ever met haha.

I hope you're able to get therapy and it helps you. I know making that first step can be really scary but once you do it you may find that it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be. Good luck!


----------

